# Walks for the old girls



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is your older girl on any pain meds or glucosamine? A lot of times when they age and are slowing down, it's because they are in discomfort.

Our oldest is 14 1/2 and up until recently she could make it around the block. Now she's happy to go to the corner and back (and exhausted from that walk, too). I do know with her it's a combination of things, including arthritis.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with what Fostermom said, Hannah may be experiencing some pain or discomfort. 

If she's not taking any joint supplements or on any pain meds, you may want to talk to your Vet about putting her on some. If she hasn't had a check up recently, you want to schedule one. 

One of our members Iowa Gold who is a Vet put this information together several years ago about Joint/Arthritis supplements.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

My girl is 10.5, I also have a 6 year old boy. They both get a daily tablet of Dasuquin with MSM, a fish oil and Vit. E tablet. Occasionally I give my girl a Canine Aspirin if she seems to be having any discomfort. So far I have not had to put her on a stronger pain medication but the time may come. 

My Bridge boy was on tramadol, he was 15.5 when I had to let him go. 

I hope both your girls continue to do well.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Our regular vet had just smiled and said the decreased walking, etc was age and that my dog was just old and it was to be expected. If you can find a rehab/sports vet that could also be useful. My old dog was similar - and then after one week of his exercises he could move so, so much better! 

If you live somewhere where it has been warmer, that is likely a factor was well.


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

We went in yesterday because I was so worried about several issues she's had lately. I often dismissed a lot because of age and her food allergies. But we went in and he sent off for a full blood panel looking for thyroid mostly. I discussed her tiredness and he said that stiff joints and being tired may all go hand in hand with the thyroid. He called today and said she was very very low. I'm sad I didn't go in sooner. He gave us some pills to take twice a day and come back in 4 weeks to check her levels again. 
Thx everyone. I want to keep her healthy as long as possible.

Yes, we live in Houston. The hot pit of hell in summer  
I'll add the fish oil again. We've done it before but I ran out and haven't picked more up. I'll ask the place I go about joint health stuff too. She's a little (or chubby) money pit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear you had your vet exam her and do the bloodwork. The medication will help her feel better, try not to be so hard on yourself. 

I understand what you're saying, we try to do everything we possibly can for them to keep them with us as long as possible. 

Let us know how she's doing.

We'd love to see pictures of your girls too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The heat you guys have down there, well, I wouldn' be walking that far either  Glad you got the thyroid tested, you will see a difference.

My boy when he was 12 1/2 and my current girl the same age now had/have more energy than me. Senior zoomies are the best 

There is a slowdown with less exercise when they get up there. It is another chapter I wish more Goldens got the chance to see. Being their guardian I stop to stop to smell the flowers when I see them do so.

Live in the moment, for the days. They pass all too quick.


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a picture from a few years ago. The front one is Hannah...aka my health problem baby. The back one is Allie. Love them bunches but sadly I take a lot more pictures of my girls than the dogs these days 





The bottom one is Hannah. About a year ago. She looks awful right now compared to this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah and Allie*

Your Hannah and Allie are beautiful. Glad you took her to the vet and they did testign. I also agree with the other​s that my Senior dogs in the past have taken pain meds for arthritis and it really helped!!


----------

